# Busfehler



## sushi7776 (28 August 2006)

Hallo,
ich heisse Sascha und bin neu hier. Mache grad mein Praxissemester und hab auch schon gleich ein tolles Thema bekommen. 
Wir besitzen einen Kuka Roboter mit einer Festo Ventilinsel der mit einer Siemens Profi-Busleitung verbunden ist. An den Ende befinden sich jeweils Siemens Profi-Busstecker mit zuschaltbarem Widerstand. Das Problem ist wir haben ständig einen Busfehler auf der Ventilinsel. Wir haben schon am Stecker rumgefummelt den Widersatnd mal an mal ausgeschaltet. Das kuriose ist es funktioniert hin und wieder . 

Vertragen sich Siemens Stecker mit Festo Ventilinseln nicht gut???

Danke schon mal 

MFG Sascha


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 August 2006)

Nur am LETZTEN Teilnehmer darf / muss der Abschlusswiderstand eingeschaltet sein.

Außerdem muss die Ventilinsel die Versorgungsspannung für den Abschlusswiderstand liefern (ist meist der Fall).


----------



## Martin007 (28 August 2006)

Hallo

5 Volt Versorgung für Buswiderstände in Ordnung?
Am 9pol-Sub-D-Stecker: pin 6 -> +5V; pin 5 -> Masse 5V

Versorgungsspannung der Ventilinsel In Ordnung
Wenn die Versorungsspannung nicht vorhanden ist, kann man die Ventilinsel im Bus nicht erkennen.

Busstecker sauber angeschlossen
Überpüfe alle Busstecker in dem Strang.
Hat eine Ader der Abschirmung zB Kontakt mit einer Datenleitung?
Hat der Busstecker einen Fehler? Anderen Busstecker testen.

Busleitung in Ordnung?
Tausche die Busleitung gegen eine andere aus. Zum Testen reicht eine "Freiluft-Leitung".

Verlegung der Busleitung in Ordnung
Werden durch parralel zur Busleitung laufende Energieleitungen Störsignale engekoppelt?

Potentialausgleichleitungen Vorhanden
Ist eine genügend dicke Potentialausgleichleitung vorhanden? Oder fliesen über den Schirm der Busleitung Ausgleichströme?

Martin


----------



## Alice D. (29 August 2006)

Ich hatte vor kurzrm auch eine Festo-Insel. Ich musste dazu extra einen Festo Stecker bestellen, da ein normaler (Siemens/Phönix) Busstecker dort nicht angeschraubt werden konnte. Die Festo-Stecker sind breiter, dicker und auch das Befestigungslochbild ist komplett anders. Zum internen Aufbau kann ich jedoch nicht sagen.
Gruß, Alice D.


----------



## sushi7776 (30 August 2006)

hm schon komisch. Heute haben wir mal spaßeshalber den Abschlusswiderstand am Siemens- Stecker ausgeschaltet und siehe da, der Busfehler war weg.

Also nochmal. Wir haben zwei Ventilstationen von Festo mit je einem Feldbusknoten Typ CPX-FB13 DP, mit Siemens Profibus-Steckern und Siemens Profibus-Kabel in Reihe verkabelt. Bei dem ersten Feldbusknoten haben wir den Widerstand ausgeschaltet, was ja auch logisch ist. Ein Kabel geht rein und eines kommt raus zur nächsten Station.
Die nächste Station ist die letzte, somit muss also logischerweise ein Busabschluss folgen. Folglich man muss den Widerstand einschalten.

Tut ma dies jedoch, bekommt man einen Busfehler 

Schaltet man ihn aus ist der Busfehler weg   

Ergibt zwar keinen Sinn, funktioniert aber. 

Kann es sein das der Felbusknoten den Busabschluss irgendwie selber erkennt und von sich aus einen schaltet und es somit zu einer Überlagerung kommt

Na ja, warum soll auch immer alles Logisch sein
Jetzt gehts ja.

Danke nochmal für all die Ratschläge


----------



## Ralle (30 August 2006)

Klingt evtl. blöd, aber hast du am Busstecker der letzten Ventilinsel den richtigen Kabeleingang belegt?


----------



## Seppl (30 August 2006)

sushi7776 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, warum soll auch immer alles Logisch sein
> Jetzt gehts ja.


 
Hotline: "Schalten Sie den PC mal aus."
User: "Oh vielen Dank, jetzt geht er wieder."


----------



## Jelly (30 August 2006)

*und?*

und weiss jetzt jemand, was es war?

würd mich auch mal interessiern, falls ich sowas mal hab...

Danke


----------



## sushi7776 (30 August 2006)

Ralle schrieb:


> Klingt evtl. blöd, aber hast du am Busstecker der letzten Ventilinsel den richtigen Kabeleingang belegt?


 
Hab ich auch erst gedacht. Dann nochmal nachgeschaut. Ist aber alles in ordnung.


----------



## ronnie.b (31 August 2006)

*Re:*

Jaja, die lieben Busfehler!
Ein leidiges Thema. Es gibt da seeehr viele möglichkeiten.Angefangen vom Draht nicht richtig unter der Klemme über Schluss zwischen Schirm und Datenleitung bis hin zu defektem Busstecker 
Naja, da hilft nur beobachten und austauschen. Irgednwann wirds schon das richtige Teil sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Bis dann
Ronnie


----------



## lefrog (1 September 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe mich vor ein Paar Tagen auch mit Ventilinseln von Festo und diesen ungemein blöden Steckern rumplagen müssen. Und auch ich hatte mit dem Bus meine Anlaufschwierigkeiten - letztendlich hat das an einer Fehlerhaften Konfiguration im Hardware-Manager von Step7 gelegen. Einfach die Inseln gelöscht und noch einmal neu installiert - dabei die Diagnosefunktion sowohl in dem Hardware-Manager als auch über die DIP-Schalter deaktiviert - seit dem funktioniert das einwandfrei...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Hartmut Lux (4 September 2006)

Tausche mal den Stecker aus. Ich hatte bei einer Sorte von Siemenssteckern mal eine schlechte Charge, bei welcher jeder 2. eine "kalte" Lötstelle hatte und  damit mal ging und mal nicht. 

Manchmal liegen solche Effekte  aber auch in einer  zu hohen  Busgeschwindigkeit  begründet, mit der dann die x-te Anschaltung nicht mehr klar kommt.


----------



## Question_mark (4 September 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Hartmut Lux schrieb:
			
		

> mit der dann die x-te Anschaltung nicht mehr klar kommt.



Was man dann über die Einstellung der Busparameter beheben oder verschlimmbessern kann...

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## ricco75 (4 Oktober 2006)

Hallo

1. Man kann auf den Festo Inseln ohne probleme "normale" Profibusstecker montieren. Man muss nur die Befetigungsschrauben des D-Sub durch Gewindebolzen tauschen. Diese kann man bei Festo bestellen (Art.Nr.:430960)

2. Die DIL Schalter nochmals sorgfältig prüfen.

3. Uns wurde von Festo mitgeteilt, dass ein Problem mit den CPX Feldbusknoten besteht, die zwischen Okt.04 und Feb.06 produziert worden sind. Vielleicht handelt es sich beim entsprechenden Modell um einen solchen Typ.

Gruss Ricco


----------

